# Well, I was right about the tree.



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

The tree at the office turned completely red indeed at Hallowe'en. And after the weekend dropped almost all it's leaves.

The party was a fiasco. 10 paying customers. 4 of them belonged to the band. 1500 euro expences. 117 euro's in return.

Crap. I don't even know why I'm doing this anymore. IUn one year my company made 5.500 euro's loss. F*#@! 

Eeverthing worked out perfectly; although the bands were late like always and when they say they need half an hour to soundcheck, they make 1 and a half hour, so we had to open late, ande the beamer didn't work (so my employee Red has been working for omnths on Vampire-movie video parts for nothing again, likle last year when they couldn't figure out how to work it) and the very expensive sound-guy was smart enough to forget this cable to connect my playlist to the speakers...

And there wasn't enough crew to help people at the start of the haunt, so at least my mom's neighbour never found the place...apperantly he walked around for miles in his costume, then decided to go home again....and the haunt wasn't creepy enough they said...

So, in the end I fixed everything and except for the fact that we opened late, the party was pretty well done and very high service...but it was only for crew & bands and a few lost guests...

Now my company is officially bankrupt. And I really, really wonder if I should buy the bar or not. Maybe I'm just dreaming. Maybe all these years of studying never made me a professional. Maybe I just don't get what people really want out of a party.. I don't know. Sorry for this depressed tone, but I fee llike someone cut out the Hallowe'enspirit in me.

Pictures should be good though. I'll receive them tomorrow by mail, I'll make sure to put them up here...


----------

